
IiNet telecommunications storing passwords in clear text - throwawaynothx
https://twitter.com/MichaelPMano/status/1279947641237860352
======
throwawaynothx
I went to reset password and received my old one via a text message. I've let
them know about it and got told "we can gladly advise you that you passwords
and information is kept safe and wont be given to anyone."

------
rzzzwilson
Yes, they've been doing this for at least 15 years, IIRC. They claim they have
"really good security"!

